# Diet



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi help needed with bulk diet cheers Daz:welcome:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you need to give us more than this mate....show us what you have come up with and we can suggest adjustments if needed...


----------



## Supernatural (Apr 15, 2009)

also post info on supplements, times of meals and times of training. Thanks


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok will do :nod:


----------



## everlasting (Apr 2, 2009)

Sound like a plan to me


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

everlasting said:


> Sound like a plan to me


what sounds like a plan?


----------



## everlasting (Apr 2, 2009)

Only way to determine how to bulk up is for us to be fully informed about his current diet. So "the pla" would be to post it!


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi start work at 6am monday to friday

5am special k

9am tuna rice salad

11am protein drink

3pm protein drink after trainng

5pm Chicken veg potatoes

7.30 protein drink:becky:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

try to eat 5 to six meals a day with protien at each meal aim for 1.5 grms of protien for each pound of lean bodyweight .

a sample would be

meal 1

6 eggs

bowl of porridge

bannana

meal 2

protien drink

spoon of peanut butter

bannana

meal 3

chicken

jacket potato

cheese

glass of milk

meal 4

lean meat

veg

potatoes

meal 5

protien drink

spoon of peanut butter

meal 6

tub of cottage cheese

two slices of wholemeal toast.

this is just a example you need to work out your caleries and gradually increase them until you start gaining weight

make your meals from .

protien.

meat

fish

eggs

whey

dairy

carbs

rice

pasta potatoes

cus cus

oats

wholemeal bread

fats

peanut butter

nuts

olive oil

oily fish

just because you are bulking dont tink its best to eat a load of junk although a little wont hurt you 

fb


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/general-diet-nutrition-questions/20682-example-cutting-bulking-diets.html

that might be of some help mate


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi can you bulk and be lean at the same time.


----------



## Wolverine1466867962 (Apr 17, 2009)

yes

its called a lean bulk

lots of protein not so many carbs - maybe some cardio - just make sure you are eating with a calorie surplus


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

:becky:Hi does this look ok

meal 1

bowl of porridge

bannana

meal 2

protien drink

spoon of peanut butter

bannana

meal 3

chicken rice

meal 4

lean meat

veg potatoes

meal 5

protien drink

spoon of peanut butter

Weight 14.4 at min cheers :welcome:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Morning meal needs protein mate. Try scramble egg on wholemeal toast. Or add a shake with oats. I do either dependant on time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

Also. if not already you may want to consider brown rice. and veg wise sweet potatoes, or green veg.


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Cheers mate will a have shake in the morning :becky:


----------

